# Bolt Firmware Update Coming Soon???



## PeteMc (Oct 21, 2019)

Forgive me if this is a duplicate post.... I'm actually assuming it is, but could find anything specific about any rumors of a Firmware Update.

Has anyone heard about a pending update to fix ALL the issues with the Bolt Firmware? I've found multiple post about all the various issues, but many are pretty old and I'm really surprised that TiVo hasn't addressed them yet.

However, saying that, in my recent calls to TiVo it has become very apparent that TiVo has sunken to a new and very deep low.

So, any word from anyone that has the inside word from TiVo. In the short time I've had my Bolt I've found the following:

*Frequently hangs:* Doesn't complete commands it appears to have received and ignores additional commands like "Back" etc.

*Reboots:* When the above hang happens, often the Bolt will Reboot.

*No Thumbs Up/Down:* Really!?!?!? One of the best things TiVo had. With my old unit it would ignore all the shows I hit 1 Thumbs Down and they'd never end up in TiVo Suggestions. Now I get daytime Soaps, sports talk shows and other sports shows I'd never watch.

*Learning (or whatever they call it):* The supposed new smart algorithm that is supposed to replace the Thumbs Up/Down doesn't even partially work. It is a JOKE and should have been removed immediately. (Actually I wonder if it even was shown to the Beta testers - if they have any - because I can't see it getting out of Beta)

*Clear: * Only sometimes works as a one button function. And since you can recover anything you accidentally delete, the reason for breaking this feature is????? (Understand it should ask if there are multiple entries in a folder.)

*Back or Left Arrow:* Often when you go Back you're not on the prior screen. Especially if you have more than one TiVo and you're watching a show from the other TiVo.

*Menu Design:* At first I thought I'd get used to going Left/Right vs Up/Down with the menus. Then I quickly realized that they moved a lot of things and there was no logic to where they moved them. I'm guessing someone designed it in a document and then gave it to a coder that never used a TiVo. (Again... Do the Beta test???)

*Icons:* Again why? For the Apps you first go ACROSS, then go DOWN, then you have to go ACROSS again! If you stick to the Left/Right menu, fine. But when you get to Apps you just just to DOWN to select.

I could go on. So I come back to my original question if anyone knows they're going to fix the Firmware any time soon?

Thx


----------



## Mikeguy (Jul 28, 2005)

PeteMc said:


> Has anyone heard about a pending update to fix ALL the issues with the Bolt Firmware?


Nope.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

Whisper TE3, TE3, TE3
I am staying there for thumbs,transfers between tivos, pytivo support


----------



## keithg1964 (Feb 2, 2006)

philhu said:


> Whisper TE3, TE3, TE3
> I am staying there for thumbs,transfers between tivos, pytivo support


I wonder what version of Windows the TE3 people like?
Windows 3.0
Windows 3.1
Windows 95

Or maybe something really old that was better like OS/2 Warp.


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

keithg1964 said:


> I wonder what version of Windows the TE3 people like?
> Windows 3.0
> Windows 3.1
> Windows 95
> ...


Windows 10. Because they kept all previous fetures (except a mangy few that they announced that they would go away months in advance)


----------



## PeteMc (Oct 21, 2019)

"....Because they kept all previous fetures....." 

Really?!?!?! So how's that feature where your program windows reopen in the position you closed them in working for you...


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

That works fine for me. On 2 monitors. You sure u know how to run windows??

the only problem i have with it is windows openned on monitor 2 dont reopen if i pull a monitor. But it has always had that problem


----------



## PeteMc (Oct 21, 2019)

I was assuming you were joking about how Windows "kept" all of their features.... I was just piling with the MAJOR feature they removed with the program windows not reopening where you set them the last time. (Though _ShellFolderFix_ fixes that issues.)


----------



## philhu (Apr 11, 2001)

No i meant it. I have my windows reopen where they were. If i pull the second monitor while system is on. The windows on that monitor will not open until reboot

i will admit you are right about the desktop etc. i forgot I was running Start10. So I think on windows we are both right


----------



## PeteMc (Oct 21, 2019)

Second monitor issue is probably with your video card or the driver. Haven't had the problem connecting a second monitor while Win10 is running.


----------

